# New York Collection



## Karl_99 (Aug 5, 2019)

The New York Collection
L to R: Yankee Stadium Seat, Shea Stadium Seat, Syracuse University Carrier Dome Floor Board, Brooklyn Bridge Walkway, Buffalo Memorial Seat, Ebbetts Field (Brooklyn Dodgers) & Chautauqua Amphitheater Seat

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 5, 2019)

That is atomic cool. History right there. I probably won’t sleep tonight .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2019)

Really off the charts!


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 6, 2019)

Very nice...the Amphitheater Seat looks like pistachio or sumac wood


----------



## CWS (Aug 6, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Very nice...the Amphitheater Seat looks like pistachio or sumac wood


Repeating yourself is a sign of old age.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 6, 2019)

Great looking pens and so freaking cool with the woods!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2019)

As a Red Sox fan, I can say, that's still cool....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> As a Red Sox fan, I can say, that's still cool....



Not to worry - I have some pens made with wood from Fenway Park...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 6, 2019)

Great looking  group of historic writing instruments.

Les


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2019)

History captured in a photo! Incredible array! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

